# Disregard



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You can get an electrical contractor….


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

My opinion is the local electricians will tell you what your options are…


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Disregard!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Disregard!


Good move on his part, he was about to be disregarded!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Good move on his part, he was about to be disregarded!


Pfffft i dun care! COZ I DISREGARD YOU


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Good move on his part, he was about to be disregarded!


But i also hold u in high REGARD


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> But i also hold u in high REGARD


Your crazy!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> But i also hold u in high REGARD


But I’m scared of heights so not too high.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

re-regarded


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> re-regarded


It’s nice to be regarded.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Your crazy!


You’re*


----------

